# Any tips to make my ride smoother/softer?



## jawknee530 (May 22, 2013)

I have an older Cannondale CAAD5 that I used years ago. I recently moved and pulled it out for some riding. The roads in my area are pretty terrible and it feels like I'm riding a jackhammer. I can't enjoy my rides due to the lack of comfort. What steps can I take to soften my ride? Oh, I'm ~200lbs and 6'4".
View attachment 281227


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Lower your tire pressure is the easiest way to make it more comfortable. Plan B would be to put 25mm or 28mm tires on the bike and still run lower pressure.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Get wider tires than what is currently on your bike and ride at a lower psi. I usually go a little higher psi for the rear tire than the front since that carries most of the load.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Before you drop your psi willy nilly check out this psi calculator and see if you can; Bicycle tire pressure calculator Use the middle calculator and simply enter the total weight of you and your bike, then enter your tire size and hit enter.

As you can see if you change you tire size to one larger in size in the calculator the recommended psi drops, that will make the ride more comfortable.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Along with the tire size/ PSI recommendations*, consider any below that apply:
- gel gloves
- padded bar tape 
- padded cycling shorts/ bibs

Also, since our bodies are a part of the bikes 'suspension'...
- change had positions _frequently_
- keep your upper torso relaxed
- arms slightly bent
- keep a slightly loose grip on the bars - avoid the 'death grip'

*agree on using a tire pressure chart as a starting point, and make sure a wider tire will fit your frame/ fork _before_ purchasing.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Froze, for my 190 lb weight and 19 lb bike, I get 88 front and 133 rear psi. Is that what you get ? - Thanks.

And that puts me as either too hefty or needing a bigger tire. I ride both at 105psi right now


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Get a CF fork and wider tires...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zeet said:


> *Get a CF fork *and wider tires...


The OP can verify, but I believe that model was spec'd with a CF fork.

I'm guessing that it's a 2002...
2002 Cannondale R2000 Si - BikePedia


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> The OP can verify, but I believe that model was spec'd with a CF fork.
> 
> I'm guessing that it's a 2002...
> 2002 Cannondale R2000 Si - BikePedia




Entschuldigen Sie Bitte! Lo Siento! Excusez Moi!...I'm Sorry!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

As they've said, go with bigger tires, lower pressure.

You've got a bike that was built for speed and comfort be damned.

Is your seatpost bent in that picture?

Some people have said that a carbon seatpost can make a big difference by flexing and absorbing some of the hits, like a carbon fork. This one got great reviews for vibration damping in a test that I saw somewhere. Costs about $100. 
K-Force SB25 Seatpost

But I don't know if your 200lbs would be an issue.

And what about a new saddle? 
Some are designed to flex to absorb shock. It is not the padding but the way the base and rails are designed that makes the difference. I used to have a San Marco that had Ti rails that were set into rubber bumpers that really smoothed the ride. Unfortunately they don't make that model anymore.

This is what I'm on right now: Selle San Marco SKN Saddle - Men's Bike Saddles
I don't have a lot of miles on it yet but really like it so far.
And Performance sells the all-black version for $15 more.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Actually in the latest tests a lot of CF seat posts did poorly, but some did shine in particular the FSA K-Force Light SB25 Seat post dampened vibration the best for long rides. But for smooth roads the Thomson Masterpiece setback seat post made of aluminum did the best; but for rougher X type of riding Ritchey carbon WCS post did the best. So it depends on the use. You can read about this test here: From the pages of Velo: Getting the most from your post


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

200 lbs with 23c's is going to mean at least 110 psi on crappy roads without risk of pinch flats. 

upsize to 25c's, and run 95-ish psi. i'm the same weight, running 25c's on 23mm wide wheels at 85f/90r psi. Ride is plush. Latex tubes, also improved ride quality some. not a lot, but noticeable to me. 

if the frame accepts 28's, that wouldn't be a bad option either. can run even lower pressures.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I say, ride you current bike this summer and just bite the bullet, or grin and bear it. Save about three dollars per day. Then this time next year, you can buy one of the most comfortable road bikes ever made. I'd recommend the GT Corsa 1.0, the Jamis Coda Comp, or the Giant Defy 2. - Don't spend anymore money on your Cannondale! Just don't add any scratches to the frame, so that you can sell it next year for a really good price. Unfortunately, sometimes these types of comfort issues just persist...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Looks like the seat isn't level (pointed down quite a bit). And the handlebars are several inches below the seat. So you must have quite a bit of your body weight supported by your arms. Which will make every bump feel worse up through your arms and shoulders.

Unfortunately you don't have any fork sticking up above your stem so raising your handlebars isn't so easy. But consider leveling your seat and getting a different stem to raise your handle bars, giving you a more relaxed fit.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Looks like others have hit the main points - lower tire pressure and riding relaxed - but I thought I'd add one more thing that I think a lot of roadies can benefit from. Don't sit your bike like a corpse. When you're coming up on something particularly rough, put your pedals at 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock and lift your butt off the saddle. Your legs probably already do fine at absorbing shock and vibration. But it's pretty unpleasant when weighting the saddle.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

charlox5 said:


> Latex tubes, also improved ride quality some. not a lot, but noticeable to me.
> 
> if the frame accepts 28's, that wouldn't be a bad option either. can run even lower pressures.


Both of these are good. To me latex felt like at 110 psi equal to butyl at 75psi, or close to that anyway. But I decided to go back to butyl because their less fragile than latex, lasted longer, and cost less!

I was thinking about this pinch flat stuff, I remember a few years back I had a flat on my rear tire and my then new SKS Puro pump would only get up to 65 psi the first time, and I rode home suffering no pinch flats. However the next time I had a flat the Puro pump broke or something because it wouldn't get above 40 psi, again I rode it home 8 miles without a pinch flat...I weigh 163 pounds. So I'm a bit confused as to how some of you are having pinch flats being just 5 to 10 psi less then you should be using when I was riding 70psi less then I was suppose too.

Fortunately SKS had great customer service, they sent me a new Carbon Raceday pump for my troubles which has worked great, the SKS Puro I now use as a paper weight!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

froze said:


> I was thinking about this pinch flat stuff, I remember a few years back I had a flat on my rear tire and my then new SKS Puro pump would only get up to 65 psi the first time, and I rode home suffering no pinch flats. However the next time I had a flat the Puro pump broke or something because it wouldn't get above 40 psi, again I rode it home 8 miles without a pinch flat...I weigh 163 pounds. So I'm a bit confused as to how some of you are having pinch flats being just 5 to 10 psi less then you should be using when I was riding 70psi less then I was suppose too.


Because they are hitting objects at speed and it compresses the tire to the rim. If you don't see a sharp pavement edge or a rock and hit it square, you will pinch flat if your pressure is too low. If you believe that you can consistently ride at 40 psi and not get pinch flats then knock yourself out.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

froze said:


> I was thinking about this pinch flat stuff, I remember a few years back I had a flat on my rear tire and my then new SKS Puro pump would only get up to 65 psi the first time, and I rode home suffering no pinch flats. However the next time I had a flat the Puro pump broke or something because it wouldn't get above 40 psi, again I rode it home 8 miles without a pinch flat...I weigh 163 pounds. So I'm a bit confused as to how some of you are having pinch flats being just 5 to 10 psi less then you should be using when I was riding 70psi less then I was suppose too.


So have you been riding the past few years at 40 or 65psi?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> Because they are hitting objects at speed and it compresses the tire to the rim. If you don't see a sharp pavement edge or a rock and hit it square, you will pinch flat if your pressure is too low. If you believe that you can consistently ride at 40 psi and not get pinch flats then knock yourself out.


That's not what I meant. I've ran into road ruts like anyone else does, but being just 5 pounds under what the PSI calculator suggests should not cause a pinch flat, I've been as low as 20 pounds under and hit stuff and never pinch flatted. The time I was 70 under I watched for ruts etc because I knew the possibility was great, but I rolled on it just fine for 8 miles. I wasn't suggesting to ride at lower pressures, but in a pinch it can be done without a lot of worry if your careful


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> but being just 5 pounds under what the PSI calculator suggests should not cause a pinch flat


As Kerry said, it depends what "stuff" you hit, and how fast. There's no absolute; it's all about relative risk. Roads are different, and riders have different skills and habits in terms of avoiding obstacles and absorbing bumps. 

I've suffered pinch flats with tires inflated to well above these recommended levels. Heck, I had a passing car kick a rock in front of my back wheel on a fast descent once, and I not only pinch-flatted, I wrecked the rim.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

The type of tire will also make a huge difference. If you move from a low or medium TPI tire to one with high TPI, you'll probably feel much improved comfort. I liked the Vittoria Rubino Pro 3's (150 TPI), and then I tried the Continental GP4000s in the same size (320 TPI). Much nicer.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Continental has a somewhat optimistic way they call out their thread count. Other manufacturers' methods would put them at 110.

They're still great tires. My favorites, in fact. They're just speaking a slightly different language that can cause some confusion.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Continental has a somewhat optimistic way they call out their thread count. Other manufacturers' methods would put them at 110.
> 
> They're still great tires. My favorites, in fact. They're just speaking a slightly different language that can cause some confusion.


You've piqued my curiosity, Andrew. How does Conti differ with thread counts versus the competition?

BTW, FWIW, Conti GP4000/ s's are my favorites as well.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Actually in the latest tests a lot of CF seat posts did poorly, but some did shine in particular the FSA K-Force Light SB25 Seat post dampened vibration the best for long rides. But for smooth roads the Thomson Masterpiece setback seat post made of aluminum did the best; but for rougher X type of riding Ritchey carbon WCS post did the best. So it depends on the use. You can read about this test here


 You pulled that from the conclusion. But elsewhere in the article:


> Bottom Line: Carbon seatposts absorb road vibration better. Five of the top six posts in this test were carbon; the only aluminum post in the top six is built with pivots and an elastomer.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> You've piqued my curiosity, Andrew. How does Conti differ with thread counts versus the competition?


If I recall correctly, they claim 330 TPI; but they're three ply and they count all three. As AndrwSwitch points out, most others would report the single ply of 110 TPI.

Regardless of their claims, they're the tire I use on all my bikes, except for the winter months, where I use Conti Four Seasons on my commuter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> If I recall correctly, *they claim 330 TPI; but they're three ply and they count all three. * As AndrwSwitch points out, most others would report the single ply of 110 TPI.
> 
> Regardless of their claims, they're the tire I use on all my bikes, except for the winter months, where I use Conti Four Seasons on my commuter.


The Conti GP4000/ s's _are_ three ply and _do_ claim 330 TPI, but the plies are broken down as:
3 plies/ 330 tpi + Vectran Breaker + Black Chili Compound

Source:
Continental Bicycle -*Grand Prix 4000 S

Considering the composition of the plies, I don't see that as somehow misleading or deceptive.

For comparison:
Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> As Kerry said, it depends what "stuff" you hit, and how fast. There's no absolute; it's all about relative risk. Roads are different, and riders have different skills and habits in terms of avoiding obstacles and absorbing bumps.
> 
> I've suffered pinch flats with tires inflated to well above these recommended levels. Heck, I had a passing car kick a rock in front of my back wheel on a fast descent once, and I not only pinch-flatted, I wrecked the rim.


That's true when you say it that way, I could be 30 over and hit a curb and cause a pinch flat not to mention other problems.


----------

